# DVDs to put her in the mood?



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 18, 2009)

Wife has indicated she is aroused by watching other people having sex, but that a lot of what is available via DVD "is designed with men rather than women in mind." Would be interested in any recommendations from ladies who also are aroused by this sort of thing. More erotic than hardcore, I suspect, and not clichéd scenes from Hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have a local sex store? There is also a ton of internet sites that have these types of dvd's. it shouldn't be that hard to find something for her. 

adamandeve.com is a good one


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Wife has indicated she is aroused by watching other people having sex, but that a lot of what is available via DVD "is designed with men rather than women in mind." Would be interested in any recommendations from ladies who also are aroused by this sort of thing. More erotic than hardcore.


The greatest advice I can give you is to start renting online from here Adult DVD Rental – Rent Your Adult DVDs & Videos @ Blue Door They have a huge selection of "PlayGirl" DVDs. These are "softer" -geared specifically for women in mind. I love them, probably have rented every one they have available in the past year. 

The lowest cost plan is $17 a month, you will get 2 at a time, it works just like Netflix , the revolving time is VERY FAST in the mail. This sure beats going to any Video store with such limited selections to choose from, plus the embarrassment if anyone you know sees you coming out the "Adults only" door ! 

I have rented ALOT & have other titles to suggest -if you start renting & want additional advice, PM me. It seems to be hit or miss when renting these things, you can never tell by the descriptions how Hardcore or on the softer side they may be. Kinda drives me nuts. So it is always a surprise when we find a good one -other than these Playgirl Dvds. 

Here is one of my favorites -even Netflix has this one! Amazon.com: Lie With Me: Lauren Lee Smith, Eric Balfour, Polly Shannon, Mayko Nguyen, Michael Facciolo, Kate Lynch, Ron White, Kristin Lehman, Don Francks, Richard Chevolleau, Frank Chiesurin, Nicola Lipman, Barry Stone, Clément Virgo, Damon D'Ol


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Films by Marianna Beck is a good place to start. Trial Run, Urban Friction, etc.

Great books also like The Ecstatic Moment.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for the suggestions. I'm based in the UK, which I realise is something I should have mentioned at the start.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Look into genuine Japanese porn. In my opinion majority of scenes focus exclusively on a woman's pleasure. Japanese porn is tasteful and actually very instructive for a man  More here.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything with muscley guys fighting (for real, not fake) is usually a goer for things like this! You don't need porn to make you hot. My friends tell me a good fight between two men gets them going every time. I'm sure there would be a lot on that topic on youtube.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

You could try Comstock films. They are interviews with real couples who then have sex in front of the camera. The good thing is that it is not exploitative and there are no unrealistic or violent elements to it.

Good, clean porn.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 18, 2009)

I think we're both far too self-conscious for that!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Try the Sweet Sinner and Sweetheart series by Sweetheart videos (it's parent company is Mile High Media). Great series created by Nica Noelle because she didn't like the standard porn fare. Sweetheart is girl on girl, and sinner is the boy/girl stuff. Very sensual, emotional and I enjoy them quite a lot.

Also, check out fleshbot.com, they have fun porn choices which resonate with me. The things in a video might be hardcore, filthy, despicable, loving, caring, sensual etc, but what they always look for in their porn choices, are women who want to do it, who are respected, and a connection between the performers.


----------

